# Jo Cox, R.I.P. -- Brit Labour MP shot, stabbed 17 June 2016



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2016)

Usual INITIAL REPORTS CAVEATS apply, but some bits about the shooter/stabber ...


> The man detained by police in connection with the killing of a rising star of British politics had longstanding ties to a U.S.-based neo-Nazi organization and, in the past, had ordered a how-to guide for assembling a homemade gun, according to a watchdog group that tracks extremist behavior.
> 
> The revelation came as police on Friday continued to investigate the motive behind the killing of the British lawmaker, Jo Cox, who was stabbed and shot midday Thursday in an attack that stunned the nation and led to a suspension of the European Union referendum campaign just a week before the vote.
> 
> ...


So, mentally ill, or ideologically driven?  Discuss ...


----------



## gryphonv (17 Jun 2016)

I equate mentally ill to ideologically driven. The narrative is always decided by what agenda needs to be pushed. 

Same as one mans terrorist is another man's freedom fighter. They are just politically charged words that have the same meaning. It's just the spin that is needed or wanted by the powers that be. 

I personally don't agree with mentally ill being an excuse to get a lesser sentence though. We are lucky in Canada that mentally incompetant defenses rarely succeed in court. They do occasionaly, but not enough that it is a major flaw in our system.

It's like using Islamic Terrorist as a buzz word. It is only used to evoke feelings by certain groups. I think any person who wishes to cause grievious injury or death to any civilian of any creed, race, religion is mentally ill. Reguardless of motive.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jun 2016)

From what I have been reading of this campaign, it's been ugly and divisive to say the least.  I am not surprised at what has happened with yesterday's sad events.  There will always be those on the edge of each spectrum ready to bring violence to push their agendas.  What I did read about the shooter is that he was also under the eye of authorities for many years.  I wonder what it will take before they start to take pro-active action on these mad dogs like this before they commit these killings.


----------



## gryphonv (17 Jun 2016)

It's so hard for authorities to be pro active. The left will always make it seem evil and heavy handed when we give authorities that power.

It really comes down to how much freedom or security do we want. Both are exclusive of one another, so how far right or left do we go.


----------



## Altair (17 Jun 2016)

So this pretty much sinks the brexit chances...a pity.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Jun 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> So this pretty much sinks the brexit chances...a pity.



The opinion of my idol Paul Krugman, Nobel winning economist, writing in the New York Times.
As difficult as it is the idea is to let practical rather than emotional reasoning be your guide.

Fear, Loathing and Brexit

Paul Krugman JUNE 17, 2016 

There are still four and a half months to go before the presidential election. But there’s a vote next week that could matter as much for the world’s future as what happens here: Britain’s referendum on whether to stay in the European Union.

Unfortunately, this vote is a choice between bad and worse — and the question is which is which.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/17/opinion/fear-loathing-and-brexit.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jun 2016)

I don't believe the Chicken Littles that squeal like a pig claiming a Brexit would be the end times arrived.  I'm sure there will be some turbulence,  but the end is nigh high club were screaming the end of days when Britain kept the pound.  It didn't come to pass,  and the economy actually improved. I would vote for anything that would shut the door to all these migrants coming to suck the life out of the middle class and Euro interference.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I don't believe the Chicken Littles that squeal like a pig claiming a Brexit would be the end times arrived.  I'm sure there will be some turbulence,  but the end is nigh high club were screaming the end of days when Britain kept the pound.  It didn't come to pass,  and the economy actually improved. I would vote for anything that would shut the door to all these migrants coming to suck the life out of the middle class and Euro interference.



I agree whole heartedly. The doomsayers were making the same type of prediction when Canada signed NAFTA.


----------



## gryphonv (18 Jun 2016)

To be fair though the NAFTA probably hurt us more in the long run. Not so much now as we are not as big a manufacturing country as before. 

And the US has been famous for picking and choosing when to apply the NAFTA. Remember the Softwood Lumber snafu? among others.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2016)

Interesting first appearance in court - highlights mine ...


> The man accused of a murder that has brought campaigning in the country's European Union referendum to a standstill turned his first court appearance Saturday into a chilling spectacle by refusing to state his real identity.
> 
> *Asked his name in Westminster Magistrate's Court, Thomas Mair said: "My name is death to traitors, freedom for Britain."*
> 
> ...


More via Google News here.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jun 2016)

I do wonder, if the referendum result is to leave the EU, this should make it more difficult for the hoards of Eurotrash to come and stay to get on the benefits train at the expense of the British taxpayers, as it the case now.  If they do leave, then what will be the status of all the undesirables that are now sculling around there?  Could the UK, if they had the balls, pack up these freeloaders and send them back to whence they came from.  Of course, they would probably see all the ex-pat Brits living in places like the Costa de Sol getting the boot and sent home too.  Will be interesting to see how that plays out.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Jun 2016)

Nah!

The Spanish economy cannot afford to send the well off British citizens retired on the Costa del Sol back home. They need their participation in the economy. T'was like that even before the EU, t'will be so after - unless there is a war between the two  ;D.

Unless the Spaniards find a way to keep the retirees there even during a war - making them "neutrals" or something, to keep the pounds coming. After all, as they said here in Quebec in the movie "La guerre des tuques": "War! War! War! That's fine - but it doesn't mean we have to hurt each other!"


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2016)

_*"How far-Right extremists draw vulnerable people into their poisonous delusions"*_
Alexander Meleagrou-Hitchens, _The Telegraph_ (UK), 21 Jun 2016

Far-Right terrorism in Britain rarely receives the attention it deserves, and since the turn of the century it has been overshadowed by the global jihadist threat. This makes it easy for many to forget that there is a long history of neo-Nazism in Britain, which does sometimes explode into violence. It's important, then, that we understand what this threat looks like and how it works.

Neo-Nazi groups have their own particular methods. They frequently call on supporters to commit what the media have come to call "lone wolf" attacks – in fact, neo-Nazis coined the term. Such attacks are carried out by individuals disconnected from hierarchical terrorist networks and are therefore very difficult for authorities to track and prevent. This call has always found a receptive audience among a minority of British white working class men who feel marginalised by a society and state which they see as having prioritised the needs of immigrants and other non-whites above their own ...

_More at link_


----------



## Journeyman (21 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> .....what will be the status of all the undesirables that are now sculling around there?


They'll still be Manchester United fans on Friday.

Unless I misunderstood the question.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jun 2016)

Well, being a closet Magpie myself, you got me there can't argue that logic.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (22 Jun 2016)

Conservative Member of the EU parliament, Daniel Hannan, argues for #Brexit at the Oxford Union. Very Impressive. 

 Fire Me: Daniel Hannan Makes the Case for Leave


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2016)

Life sentence for killer ...


> The 53-year-old shot and stabbed to death the mother-of-two in Birstall, West Yorkshire, on 16 June, a week before the EU referendum vote.
> 
> Mair shouted "Britain First" in the attack, but the judge said the true "patriot" was Mrs Cox, not Mair.
> 
> ...


More via Google News here.


----------

